# my project build up



## fronty (Apr 14, 2004)

here it is the day i got it

















i got to the frame last night since it had been raining and started to rust :twisted: 


































sanded all that shiat down and shot it flat black for the time bein


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

awesome. nice caprice/imp as well


----------

